# Visiting Canada Geese



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

These guys showed up in our back yard this morning, strolling around. Have never seen any here before although huge flocks fly over at night regularly.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

How wonderful of them to stop by for a visit.  

I wonder if all the crazy weather we have had this year is confusing them.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> These guys showed up in our back yard this morning, strolling around. Have never seen any here before although huge flocks fly over at night regularly.


I was out on the deck the other morning just before daylight and I heard what I assume was one of these guys flying over and honking. Didn't know they could fly in the "almost" dark. Cool to have them visit. We used to see them up in MI, but I've not seen any down here much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How nice to have such visitors, Maggie  

Terry


----------

